
Ask HN: What do you think of “Initiative Q”? - rayvy
&quot;Moving through the gaming community right now: Initiative Q&quot; [1]
&quot;Initiative Q Founder Responds To Claims Calling The Bitcoin Competitor A Pyramid Scheme&quot; [2] 
&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Initiative_Q&quot; [3]<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;CryptoMoonShots&#x2F;comments&#x2F;9qwl9r&#x2F;moving_through_the_gaming_community_right_now&#x2F;
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forbes.com&#x2F;sites&#x2F;lelalondon&#x2F;2018&#x2F;11&#x2F;01&#x2F;is-initiative-q-the-new-bitcoin&#x2F;#77dbe94e783f
[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Initiative_Q
======
gitgud
This _Initiative Q_ is all over my Facebook feed. I'm curious too, but weary,
as it seems to have all the trademarks of a pyramid scheme though;

\- Members recruiting other members

\- Big promises of future gains

\- Utopian, almost cult-like following...

Probably best to wait and see what happens. A friend of mine said he signed up
and his phone number was taken and he instantly got spammed by
telemarketers.... so they might not be so genuine...

